# acer aspire 3100, DVD/CD driver missing from device manager



## Hassan1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

I am missing my DVD/CD RW from device manager, have gone thru restore manay times, done recovery couple of times. when click on search for new hardware in device manager, DVD drive is not discovered. I replaced DVD drive with a new one, no change. any idea how to bring back DVD drive?


----------



## aurelius2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

If it is a PCMCIA cd/dvd drive you may need to upgrade the firmware/bios. 

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_3100.html

This is about all i know of. There are no drivers for the CD/DVD so you may need to flash the bios or reset it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------

